# Weakest Naruto character that can clear a One Piece gauntlet



## Uchiha Madara (Mar 8, 2014)

With healing between rounds. Feats only, so no prime Whitebeard, Roger, etc.


----------



## Chad (Mar 8, 2014)

Only the Juubi can solo One Piece.


----------



## ds800 (Mar 8, 2014)

^^what he said


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 8, 2014)

Astral said:


> Only the Juubi can solo One Piece.


that's only if vs the whole verse at once



in 1v1 with healing some other top-tiers also clear


----------



## Chad (Mar 8, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> that's only if vs the whole verse at once
> 
> 
> 
> in 1v1 with healing some other top-tiers also clear



The entire verse all at once still gets handily soloed by Nardo, Madara etc. Hell, maybe even Sasuke's exaton senjutsu blade can do solo too.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 8, 2014)

Where was Killer Bee sitting at?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 8, 2014)

Gauntlet in like 1 on 1 versus rounds right.

EMS madara with his kyuubi summon can do it no doubt. I assume characters like BM naruto and maybe eighth gate guy  can pull it off. I would have said kakashi but his kamui speed is so plot powered. One minute it warps so fast you can't tell if someone got hit or not but then it warps so slow a man can throw a kunai a sizeable distance before he finish.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 8, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Where was Killer Bee sitting at?


Gyuki should be has country level bjd. ( unless Half powered kyuubi is that much stronger than him)
with some low 3 digit mach.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 8, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Gauntlet in like 1 on 1 versus rounds right.
> 
> EMS madara with his kyuubi summon can do it no doubt. I assume characters like BM naruto and maybe eighth gate guy  can pull it off. I would have said kakashi but his kamui speed is so plot powered. One minute it warps so fast you can't tell if someone got hit or not but then it warps so slow a man can throw a kunai a sizeable distance before he finish.


Not really, he already did shit like teleport body parts before obito could react and Naruto 3 digit Rasengan.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm not saying kakashi does not have impressive kamui feats but he also has horrid feats...like asking kitsuchi to summon a earth pillar because his kamui could not make it in time. 

But if you think kakashi can warp everyones head off despite this then be my guest. I was just saying i am skeptical of it because of bad showings.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 8, 2014)

I agree that Kamui is way too inconsistent.


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 8, 2014)

kakashi takes time while kamuing big targets like gedo mazo,juubi and others.but he can almost instantly kamui humen sized targets.atleast thats what he has shown in the current arc.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 8, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> I'm not saying kakashi does not have impressive kamui feats but he also has horrid feats...like asking kitsuchi to summon a earth pillar because his kamui could not make it in time.
> But if you think kakashi can warp everyones head off despite this then be my guest. I was just saying i am skeptical of it because of bad showings.


Sure is pretty damn inconsistent, but this is because a low stamina kakashi can't perform a proper kamui, he should be able to OHK anyone besides kizaru within 10 m away him if his chakra and stamina is healed.


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 8, 2014)

Astral said:


> Only the Juubi can solo One Piece.



juubi's jins can do it too.


----------



## Tapion (Mar 8, 2014)

I love how the draw back to has kamui has been removed. 

anyway most of the top tier solo and kakashi..maybe itachi with tsuki and totsuk


----------



## Byrd (Mar 8, 2014)

Only person who solo One Piece is 10-tails and those who absorbed the power...

Everyone else don't meet the mark


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 8, 2014)

I guess the weakest character that can do it is Madara with the Rinnegan


----------



## Byrd (Mar 8, 2014)

If he has all the tailed beast probably... without them no


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 8, 2014)

This is a gauntlet. Madara with the Rinnegan is massively hypersonic and has that petaton Meteor


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 8, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> This is a gauntlet. Madara with the Rinnegan is massively hypersonic and has that petaton Meteor


You know he dies without being a edo right ?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 9, 2014)

A warning. Keep the thread on-topic and spam-free.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 9, 2014)

We'll see if you're deleting posts in a month's time, Greed.
OT, BM Nardo and above can clear.
Only Juubi jins and above can solo.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 9, 2014)

Can Killer Bee do it? He's below BM Naruto, but he's somewhat comparable. Or does he just stop at the top tiers?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 9, 2014)

He gets his shit handled


----------



## Source (Mar 9, 2014)

Bee can beat most OP top tiers. They can hit him with all they can dish out and he'll take it without much trouble. Can't say the same for the them, even if we scale their durability to WB's teraton quake. 

Unless if I missed an upgrade since those happen every other week. 

Madara, Hashirama, BM/BSM Naruto, BM Minato (if we scale him to Nardo) can clear.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 9, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Can Killer Bee do it? He's below BM Naruto, but he's somewhat comparable. Or does he just stop at the top tiers?


in bijuu form he'd either stop at ~WB (maybe double KO or w/e) or clear





> OT, BM Nardo and above can clear.
> Only Juubi jins and above can solo.


give this man a cookie


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 9, 2014)

Source said:


> Unless if I missed an upgrade since those happen every other week.



This only occurs for Naruto 

Anyway only BM Nardo and above characters can clear.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 9, 2014)

1v1 ? Well, there's lots of characters who can : Rikudou, Juubito, Madara Jinchuriki, Edo (Rinnegan) Madara with meteor, Kakashi, Naruto and Jinchurikis can probably too(They're 7 teratons, right ?) .

Alive Madara can't, right ? It seems that he couldn't put out all of Kyuubi's potential . And without Kyuubi Alive Madara is going to get raped by High Tiers since he has no showings in alive mode . I don't know if Hashirama can clear too . Does he get the teraton scaling ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 9, 2014)

"alive Madara" is either EMS Madara with Kyuubi

or the SM Madara with 1 Rinnegan (same one who subdued Hashirama and took his SM, tanked a pummeling from all the Tailed Beasts, regenned his arm, one-shotted the TBs and then summoned GM and sealed them up)


that second one is also most likely the strongest character in the whole verse excluding Juubi-tier


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 9, 2014)

It is EMS Madara with Kyuubi, but Kyuubi alone, and Kyuubi being controled by that Madara are two complete different things . Madara didn't bring all of Kyuubi's power .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 9, 2014)

uh, what ?  Kyuubi doesn't get weaker from being controlled

he did and that "power" is basically BB spam which is all Kyuubi does more or less


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Mar 9, 2014)

> I don't know if Hashirama can clear too . Does he get the teraton scaling ?



Hashirama's wood () can tank several bijuu bombs+susano'o swords by Kyuubi and Madara. And match them in raw power, so he's at least in the gigatons.


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 9, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I don't know if Hashirama can clear too . Does he get the teraton scaling ?



yes he dose.SM Hashirama>>BM Naruto.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 9, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> uh, what ?  Kyuubi doesn't get weaker from being controlled
> 
> he did and that "power" is basically BB spam which is all Kyuubi does more or less



Of course that Kyuubi doesn't get weaker from being controlled, but imagine Madara controlling someone like Goku for an example, Madara does not know all full power from Goku, so he may not unleash his full power until Madara have knowledge from all powers that Goku has . It's like the " I don't really know someone's power so I don't know how to use it as well as the person itself " .

And I'm assuming Madara didn't know Kyuubi's full power because at the time he was too young .

And you hurt my feelings at the Goku vs Kakashi thread, it made me die a little inside Flutter-kun . I have no idea of what is the speed of Saiyan Saga Goku, what is it ? Wasn't it "only" MHS ? While Kakashi was getting scaled to sub-relativistic ?


----------



## Source (Mar 9, 2014)

Kakashi's reaction feat stopped being legit when Lee of all people saved Guy from Madara's attack (he wasn't even in the upper Gates, but in the first few from the looks of it). 

Kishi's written himself in a corner by making Madara so powerful.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 9, 2014)

@ Source pro-tip for you Blackleg-koon out of the goodness of my heart

*all* HST and Dragonball threads are always bad and terrible and should not be done .. no exceptions




P.S. Toriko is getting there too 







> And I'm assuming Madara didn't know Kyuubi's full power because at the time he was too young .


scan of this please


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Mar 9, 2014)

> While Kakashi was getting scaled to sub-relativistic ?



That was pretty much debunked by the last chapter showing that everyone and their grandmother can react to this supposedly subrelativistic attack.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 9, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> give this man a cookie


I don't like cookies. I'm more of a cache guy.[sp][/sp]


HeavyMetalThunder said:


> That was pretty much debunked by the last chapter showing that everyone and their grandmother can react to this supposedly subrelativistic attack.



Doesn't that just mean that grannies in Naruto are sub-relativistic?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 9, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> @ Source pro-tip for you Blackleg-koon out of the goodness of my heart
> 
> *all* HST and Dragonball threads are always bad and terrible and should not be done .. no exceptions
> 
> ...



Getting there ? After 3 threads in one week about Four Heavenly Kings/Disciples vs Juubi I got tired of it . Let's wait until Jirou actually stops the planet (And that he does for more than a fraction of a second so they can claim " The planet ... IS NOT MOVING ! " ).







> scan of this please



As I said, I'm assuming it . 



And how someone dares to say that Lee without any gates is not sub relativistic ? Lee + Gates = Faster than the Flash .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 9, 2014)

> Let's wait until Jirou actually stops the planet


they already made Jirou low triple digit Zt aka planet level 


I'm surprised I haven't seen a Jirou vs Raditz or Nappa yet






> As I said, I'm assuming it .


Madara knew a bunch of shit, he surely knew all about a little bitch like the fox


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Mar 9, 2014)

> I'm surprised I haven't seen a Jirou vs Raditz or Nappa yet



That might actually be better than some of the toriko threads we've had recently.




> Doesn't that just mean that grannies in Naruto are sub-relativistic?



Kakashi threw a kunai as fast as the black ball. And Lee outran it. I would understand if it was someone known to be a speedster like Tobirama or Minato, but fucking rock lee...nah. I don't think they get scaled to subrelativistic. It's obvious those specific attacks weren't that fast, at least.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 9, 2014)

Source said:


> Kakashi's reaction feat stopped being legit when Lee of all people saved Guy from Madara's attack (he wasn't even in the upper Gates, but in the first few from the looks of it).
> Kishi's written himself in a corner by making Madara so powerful.



Lee was using the Gates. Maybe 5th Gate is sub relativistic too. 
Though the kunai things fucks everything unless minato kunai is sub relativistic too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 9, 2014)

everyone's a Hero of some sort in this section

I'm a Flutter Hero




*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if Greed will scrap this post


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 9, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> everyone's a Hero of some sort in this section
> 
> I'm a Flutter Hero


You're Flutter Hero, you meant to say?




> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Greed will scrap this post



I was wondering that too.
Oh, well, fuck da mods.
And just so this isn't spam, I think Whitebeard can beat Killer Bee.
You see, he's faster, cooler, blah blah blah, and though KB has higher dc and dura, WB attacks(similar dc with KB btw) have smaller AoE, meaning less energy is wasted.
Oh, and fuck da mods.
[sp]This is the ideal post.[/sp]


----------



## Lurko (Mar 9, 2014)

I still see Bee beating Wb tbh.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 9, 2014)

Of course, you do.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 9, 2014)

Damn right I do, Bijuu> whitebeard until his prime feats are shown.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 9, 2014)

Explain please FOL


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 9, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Explain please FOL


3 digit MHS and country level BJD for top tiers ? wouldn't say all of them though.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 9, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> 3 digit MHS and country level BJD for top tiers ? wouldn't say all of them though.



Bascially good job.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 10, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> 3 digit MHS and country level BJD for top tiers ? wouldn't say all of them though.



Same for WB also... and other one piece characters I presume


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 10, 2014)

Old WB got dat teraton.

can probably wreck a bijuu with it.


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 10, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Explain please FOL



He was probably saying that because,bijuu's now have 1.5 Teraton DC and durability.and Whitebeard has 1.1 Teraton DC and 8 gigaton durability?or did it increase?


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 10, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> I'm not saying kakashi does not have impressive kamui feats but he also has horrid feats...like asking kitsuchi to summon a earth pillar because his kamui could not make it in time.



That's because it takes longer to kamui larger objects. Not inconsistent at all.



Mr. Black Leg said:


> 1v1 ? Well, there's lots of characters who can : Rikudou, Juubito, Madara Jinchuriki, Edo (Rinnegan) Madara with meteor, Kakashi, Naruto and* Jinchurikis can probably too(They're 7 teratons, right ?) .*



Only BM Naruto is at that level. Other bijuu are only at 1.5 TTs.



iwandesu said:


> 3 digit MHS and country level BJD for top tiers ? wouldn't say all of them though.



Whitebeard could beat them individually after a while. Yeah, they have slightly more firepower and durability to match, But their charged BBs take a while to form while WB's quakes are very casual.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 10, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Same for WB also... and other one piece characters I presume



The only other OP character whom could possibly be scaled to that is Rodger (for now.)


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 10, 2014)

^ Nope.

I would like to explain why but I have neither the energy nor the will to do it.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh right, Gura teach as well. But that's really about it.

Garp and Sengoku can compete with that, but cant be scaled to it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 10, 2014)

Don't BB n Akainu get durability from it?


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 10, 2014)

In the case of Akainu I believe the argument of WB still holding back by that point as to not destroy the entire island was still in effect. In the case against BB he was pretty much on the verge of death or something.

Not sure how we regarded those, actually.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 10, 2014)

I will bite. I have few minutes to spare.

Even though Whitebeard was WSM he was not significantly above others.As shown in Marnieford where every Admiral at some point matched his strength or overpowered it. You see Akainu matching WB in close strength & it was way before he had a heart attack & any kind of other injury except Squardo's. Before you say he hold back I will say it would be a dumb move to hold out against a Top Tier Charater in the verse,he is not that dumb.You have Kizaru & Aokiji immobilizing Whitebeard as well. While Aokiji's feat was prior to getting Magma fisted. And we saw how close the Admirals are really in strength.

In Yonko case you have Shanks matching Whitebeards strength & statement such as how other Yonko used to clash with Whitebeard more often than not.And result of those clash was inconclusive. There is no mention of Whitebeard winning those battles. Not a single one. And this was when he was more healthy as we know Whitebeard didn't really fight that much prior to MF war.

There is nothing to say about Garp as he was the man admitted by Roger himself to take him to death's door countless times.

Whitebeards calced DC was for casual feat. He certainly put more effort in fighting Yonko & Admirals head to head.

By the way I am not saying Whitebeard is as same level as them. He is stronger,possibly have more stamina,durability & endurance than other Top Tiers. But Yonko & Admirals has necessary DC & durability to tango with Whitebeard for a while before going down.

Over & out.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 10, 2014)

those arguments don't work because the feat in question that was used was on Whitebeards ship against a VA.


Unless VA need more power to take down than BB n Akainu


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 10, 2014)

Not to mention. White said he can't be the strongest forever.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 10, 2014)

Matching him in physical strength isn't the same as matching the power of his quakes.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 10, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> those arguments don't work because the feat in question that was used was on Whitebeards ship against a VA.
> 
> 
> Unless VA need more power to take down than BB n Akainu



Wait, was the calced feat for when he quake punched the VA?


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 10, 2014)

yes it was iirc


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 10, 2014)

Er, wasn't it for his quakes being felt a massive distance away? His quake punch against the VA didn't cause any tremors iirc.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 10, 2014)

yes it was waka


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 10, 2014)

Going to go fish through GM's blogs, I guess.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 10, 2014)

Just looked through it. It looks more like it was caused by the prior island tilting feat rather than the quake punch used on the VA (considering that attack caused no visible tremors when used.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 10, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Matching him in physical strength isn't the same as matching the power of his quakes.



Akainu  his quake.

I honestly hope you seriously don't think in all his fights especially against Yonko no one matched his quake.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 10, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Akainu  his quake.
> 
> I honestly hope you seriously don't think in all his fights especially against Yonko no one matched his quake.



Cant see manga reader. It's racist against murricans. 

Honestly though, WB is still regarded as the most powerful character by this point in the story and we actually do have reasons for him to hold back with the destructive power of his quakes at this time.



Sherlōck said:


> I honestly hope you seriously don't think in all his fights especially against Yonko no one matched his quake.



And what proof do you have that they DID match a full powered quake from him?


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 10, 2014)

Akainu matched it as well.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2014)

the quake calc is for his quake effects overall, not any one feat … we don't even know whether it was from one or like an accumulation of several 


heck, his quakes are aimed, so that same tremor effect did not even necessarily spread to everywhere omnidirectionally within the calced distance  (which is actually necessary for that result to hold true)


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 10, 2014)

Again, he caused no visible shaking with that one. It could have been from prior quakes (in fact it would kind of have to be considering how long it would take the tremors to reach that far away unless it just briefly fast forwarded into the future.)


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 10, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Cant see manga reader. It's racist against murricans.







> Honestly though, WB is still regarded as the most powerful character by this point in the story and we actually do have reasons for him to hold back with the destructive power of his quakes at this time.



His hold back DC is in Teraton & that's what Akainu matched.He asked Akainu if he can stop him or not & Akainu matched his blow. I don't think he was holding down below the level of feat that got calced against an Admiral after challenging him openly to stop him.



> And what proof do you have that they DID match a full powered quake from him?



Occam's razor.They fought. Neither came out as victor.

Based on your argument either WB never used quake in all his fight or Yonko dodged every one of them. None of which makes much sense.

Cause WB is not dumb & Yonko's are not stupidly faster than WB who also has very good COO.

On the other hand characters matching each others blow is fairly common & basic level stuff.

Anyway I spend much more time than I intended to. Have to go back to study. Exam is knocking on the door.


----------



## ds800 (Mar 10, 2014)

I only see the juubi, madara and maybe naruto clearing(might be forgetting someone) but kizarus crazy ass speed would be a huge problem + WB and maybe luffy. Cuz madaras susanoo has been proven to crack with enough force(tho I only remember it happening a couple times) and luffy and WB have insane strength.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 10, 2014)

ds800 said:


> I only see the juubi, madara and maybe naruto clearing(might be forgetting someone) but kizarus crazy ass speed would be a huge problem + WB and maybe xxx. Cuz madaras susanoo has been proven to crack with enough force(tho I only remember it happening a couple times) and xxx and WB have insane strength.


Let me give a piece of advise. Edit this last part (at least the person name)
Never says Madara will crack to a town level + attack again please.
Aside this i too think only bijuu level characters and God tiers can solo op. (Kizaru is yet to be proven)


----------



## Byrd (Mar 10, 2014)

Bijuu level characters again cannot solo OP


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 10, 2014)

Gauntlet style the nine tails can. But otherwise yes, The Bijuu are not soloing.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 10, 2014)

>implying a bijuu is bijuu level

waka


----------



## Byrd (Mar 10, 2014)

Well things would get interesting once shit starts flying in One Piece verse... might be seeing figures hit petatons or possibly exatons... if Oda delivers to his hype


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 10, 2014)

Let's wait until GOda shows the reason why he has been hyping(Hyping ?) one guy's power since chapter 234 .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2014)

> his quakes are aimed, so that same tremor effect did not even necessarily spread omnidirectionally to everywhere within the calced distance/"radius"  (which is actually necessary for that result to hold true)


I'm wondering if this is important to consider


----------



## Lurko (Mar 10, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Well things would get interesting once shit starts flying in One Piece verse... might be seeing figures hit petatons or possibly exatons... if Oda delivers to his hype



I agree you guys will get some high end feats,  it just fucking sucks that op isn't goona end for a while so no god tier match ups for a while


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 10, 2014)

Do flamingo, n Sabo could have good feats.


----------



## ds800 (Mar 11, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Let me give a piece of advise. Edit this last part (at least the person name)
> Never says Madara will crack to a town level + attack again please.
> Aside this i too think only bijuu level characters and God tiers can solo op. (Kizaru is yet to be proven)



No I just said luffy and kizaru Cruz kizarus speed would be an issue for anybody in naruto(with exception of juubi of course) and WB and fluffy Cruz there really strong. And if tsunada cracked it I would think luffy and WB could, there at least as strong as her. And the only reason kizaru would be an issue is his speed.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 11, 2014)

Don't make me neg you, m8.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 11, 2014)

ds800 said:


> No I just said luffy and kizaru Cruz kizarus speed would be an issue for anybody in naruto(with exception of juubi of course) and WB and fluffy Cruz there really strong. And if tsunada cracked it I would think luffy and WB could, there at least as strong as her. And the only reason kizaru would be an issue is his speed.


Unsealed Tsunade it's a beast you know? 
She cracked a really casual madara clone susanno much stronger than the one which liger bomb cracked. 
Madara has perfect susanno and she would never even scratch this.
And he has the controled kyuubi (which is Country level)


----------



## ds800 (Mar 11, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Unsealed Tsunade it's a beast you know?
> She cracked a really casual madara clone susanno much stronger than the one which liger bomb cracked.
> Madara has perfect susanno and she would never even scratch this.
> And he has the controled kyuubi (which is Country level)



Oh I know lol tsunade is awesome and crazy strong but so is fluffy and WB
 And true, a full susanoo wouldnt be cracked by that lvl of attack but it would be difficult for a full size one to tag fluffy right? Full sizes are power houses but I don't remember one having luffys speed(if I'm wrong plz try to post a scan so I can get an image of its speed) 
And as far as kyubi, does he count? Isn't it a 1 on 1? Or do summons not count?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 11, 2014)

ds800 said:


> Oh I know lol tsunade is awesome and crazy strong but so is fluffy and WB
> And true, a full susanoo wouldnt be cracked by that lvl of attack but it would be difficult for a full size one to tag fluffy right? Full sizes are power houses but I don't remember one having luffys speed(if I'm wrong plz try to post a scan so I can get an image of its speed)
> And as far as kyubi, does he count? Isn't it a 1 on 1? Or do summons not count?


I was refering to just luffy ( not really when you can do shit like this casually):

*Spoiler*: __ 









Obviously WB should be well above Tsunade. 
 IF summon is really okay I'm pretty sure Tsunade clears ( godtsuyu kills everything)


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 11, 2014)

ds800 said:


> And true, a full susanoo wouldnt be cracked by that lvl of attack but it would be difficult for a full size one to tag fluffy right?



Madara and his PS is mach 350,luffy is mach 180.also Madara has double or triple digit megaton physical durability.infact a blind Madara probably will fuck up luffy.and teraton PS fucks up whitebeard.


----------



## Vicotex (Mar 11, 2014)

Tk should educate that luffy's lover


----------



## Byrd (Mar 11, 2014)

Luffy cant handle Madara yet


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 11, 2014)

Luffy needs some more DC in general, he's got a good deal of speed for now though


----------



## Pedd (Mar 11, 2014)

Ramen guy. 

Being serious, perhaps Juubito. God-stomp Madara more likely.


----------



## ds800 (Mar 11, 2014)

lol so madara stomps, how far do u think bee would go??


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 11, 2014)

I'd say Bee just barely makes it through


----------



## Byrd (Mar 11, 2014)

Madara with the 10 tails do.. outside of it nope....


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 12, 2014)

Bee can't do it but BM naruto and EMS madara can. Not seeing anyone in OP survive the bijuudama's they can dish out. Juubito and Juudara are not the weakest ones.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2014)

Madara soloed all bijuu at once before he got the 10 tails


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 12, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Bee can't do it but BM naruto and EMS madara can. Not seeing anyone in OP survive the bijuudama's they can dish out. Juubito and Juudara are not the weakest ones.



How does he not do it when his DC and Durability are higher than everyone in One Piece? He's standing at 1.5 terratons if I recall correctly with BB and durability to match, while Whitebeard has 1.1 and has lower durability.


----------



## 1Person (Mar 12, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> How does he not do it when his DC and Durability are higher than everyone in One Piece? He's standing at 1.5 terratons if I recall correctly with BB and durability to match, while Whitebeard has 1.1 and has lower durability.



 Put a great fight but would eventually get worn down if he takes on the whole verse. 

If he camps in the ocean he stand an even better chance.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 12, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> How does he not do it when his DC and Durability are higher than everyone in One Piece? He's standing at 1.5 terratons if I recall correctly with BB and durability to match, while Whitebeard has 1.1 and has lower durability.



Because that 1.5 tt BB requires charge time while WB can spam his quakes in the meantime.


----------



## Vicotex (Mar 12, 2014)

^BB charge tym is not up to 5sec, plus bijuu can tank wb's quake, wb quake didn't kill fodders on marineford, i don't think it will harm any bijuu


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 12, 2014)

Vicotex said:


> ^BB charge tym is not up to 5sec, plus bijuu can tank wb's quake, wb quake didn't kill fodders on marineford, i don't think it will harm any bijuu



vico,it's the super bijuu bomb waka is talking about.though Naruto can creat his super bijuu bomb very fast.don't know if it's the same for Bee or not.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 12, 2014)

Bm Naruto fucks whitebeard up,  other Bijuu atleast give Wb a good fight.


----------



## Stermor (Mar 14, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Because that 1.5 tt BB requires charge time while WB can spam his quakes in the meantime.



so instead of doing a bijuudama.. just do a roar first... which likely holds enough power to kill whitebeard regardless?? 

and then just spam mini bijuudama's all arround to clear a gaint zone arround him.. since well bijuu's have massive range.. while nobody in one piece has.. 

bijuu's not soloing relies on htem just spamming bijuudama's.. if they don't do that, and think about how the want to fight the verse.. they will certainly win.. 

bm naruto is certainly capable of that.. and really casual quakes likely aren't even faster then bijuudama spam from 8/9 tails.. espeically with th speed advantage on them..


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 14, 2014)

Roars aren't doing shit to WB.


----------



## BlackBearD (Mar 14, 2014)

Sugar rides on Kuzan and even Jubidara can't do anything.
Defence+Small touch.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Sugar rides on Kuzan and even Jubidara can't do anything.
> Defence+Small touch.


Blackbeard Hero


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 14, 2014)

8Gt dura vs triple digit Megatons roars.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 14, 2014)

Stermor said:


> so instead of doing a bijuudama.. just do a roar first... which likely holds enough power to kill whitebeard regardless??..



First off, no it doesn't.

Second, only the nine tails uses chakra roars from what we've seen.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 14, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Sugar rides on Kuzan and even Jubidara can't do anything.
> Defence+Small touch.



Wrong . She rides Kizaru and touches everyone .  Sugar + Kizaru > HST .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2014)

Kizaru gets blitzed by the jew mafia


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 14, 2014)

Sarcasm . Didn't you notice ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Stermor (Mar 15, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> First off, no it doesn't.
> 
> Second, only the nine tails uses chakra roars from what we've seen.



wow that is kinda stupid... megaton roars.. while we have teraton bijuudama.. that cleary is right...... 

i was kinda talking about bm naruto beeing the one who could solo one piece... 

and still even high end megatons would somewhat annoy whitebeard.. giving space for bijuudama spam which will certainly end whitebeard...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 15, 2014)

Stermor said:


> wow that is kinda stupid... megaton roars.. while we have teraton bijuudama.. that cleary is right......
> 
> i was kinda talking about bm naruto beeing the one who could solo one piece...
> 
> and still even high end megatons would somewhat annoy whitebeard.. giving space for bijuudama spam which will certainly end whitebeard...



In comparison to the rest, we know for a fact that BM Naruto can form Bijuudamas very quickly.


----------



## Vicotex (Mar 16, 2014)

Kakashi soloes Opverse in a gaunlet style


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 16, 2014)

Posting below a Vicotex post.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 16, 2014)

I didn't see anything wrong with his post . It's true .


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 16, 2014)

Never said there was anything wrong with it now, did I?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 16, 2014)

Never said that you said that there was something wrong with it did I ?


----------



## Stermor (Mar 17, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> In comparison to the rest, we know for a fact that BM Naruto can form Bijuudamas very quickly.



as can the hachibi... 

actually would it really matter if a bijuu can't finish his bijuudama before a quake hits him? even if its half formed and explodes when he gets hit wouldn't that still also take out whitebeard.. and well everything in the nearest mile.. giving the bijuu time to form the next bijuudama and finish?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 17, 2014)

Stermor said:


> as can the hachibi...
> 
> actually would it really matter if a bijuu can't finish his bijuudama before a quake hits him? even if its half formed and explodes when he gets hit wouldn't that still also take out whitebeard.. and well everything in the nearest mile.. giving the bijuu time to form the next bijuudama and finish?


Pretty much. Hachibi has done bijjudama faster than V1 juubi could react (most likely he just ignore them but they were still performed in instants)


----------



## ds800 (Mar 17, 2014)

Vicotex said:


> Kakashi soloes Opverse in a gaunlet style



wasn't there a thread where it was kakashi vs lucci where lucci won??


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 17, 2014)

ds800 said:


> wasn't there a thread where it was kakashi vs lucci where lucci won??


Dunno, Vicotex is talking about the "new" 4 digit reaction for kakashi 
Or madara just doesn't give a darn about this anymore.


----------



## ds800 (Mar 17, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Dunno, Vicotex is talking about the "new" 4 digit reaction for kakashi
> Or madara just doesn't give a darn about this anymore.



kakashi has something like that?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 17, 2014)

ds800 said:


> kakashi has something like that?


Not really,  in short kakashi reacted within obito to a said mach 24.000 attacks
But,  after 3 Gates Lee,  7 Gates gai minato and a kunai doing the same  i don't think can be actually used anymore


----------



## ds800 (Mar 17, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Not really,  in short kakashi reacted within obito to a said mach 24.000 attacks
> But,  after 3 Gates Lee,  7 Gates gai minato and a kunai doing the same  i don't think can be actually used anymore



yea then I don't see him getting past lucci let alone wb


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 17, 2014)

You're cute.


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

( Somebody had to break the ice  )


----------



## Byrd (Mar 19, 2014)

He dies the first time he uses the tech unless we give him a PD for revival


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

Byrd said:


> He dies the first time he uses the tech unless we give him a PD for revival



Wahh? I can't make out what ur tryna say. You mean gai dies instantly when he uses 8 gates ?


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 19, 2014)

Technically speaking Evening elephant isn't any good against logias.

At least not the energy based ones.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 19, 2014)

even though its country - continent level?


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 19, 2014)

crystalblade13 said:


> even though its country - continent level?



Doesn't matter. His attacks lack the AOE to disperse energy based Logia's enough.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2014)

dat broken logia dispersal


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Doesn't matter. His attacks lack the AOE to disperse energy based Logia's enough.



That is somewhat correct  , but wouldn't the burden of proof be on you, for one iirc, I never recall a adrimal being disperse over 70-100 meters , & wouldn't this attack disperse them so far to a next country, ( the persure on this attack was so strong jubi jin madara stated he could not move)


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 19, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> That is somewhat correct  , but wouldn't the burden of proof be on you, for one iirc, I never recall a adrimal being disperse over 70-100 meters , *& wouldn't this attack disperse them so far to a next country,* ( the persure on this attack was so strong jubi jin madara stated he could not move)



The range hasn't shown to be that great.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2014)

go away zenath


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> The range hasn't shown to be that great.



I know, but I was trying to imply that, the air pressure of this blast would send there logia disperse limbs to a next country \ island , or seperate their limbs far enough from each other so they won't regenerate, ( This logia stuff needs a cap IMO, kinda NLF if you ask me, I would not argue so much if they started to regen after being disperse from big distance , dammit oda)


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 19, 2014)

> I know, but I was trying to imply that, the air pressure of this blast would send there logia disperse limbs to a next country \ island , or seperate their limbs far enough from each other so they won't regenerate


No, it won't.     .


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 19, 2014)

The farthest anything in Naruto has ever been hit is roughly 20km (when Naruto punched away BB's.)


----------



## Byrd (Mar 19, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> Wahh? I can't make out what ur tryna say. You mean gai dies instantly when he uses 8 gates ?



I'm talking about the usage of 8 gates in general... once he gets to the first opponent... he will use it and die after he defeats them or until his stamina runs up... 

but aye, we basically giving him a revival right after each match


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> The farthest anything in Naruto has ever been hit is roughly 20km (when Naruto punched away BB's.)



And has any logia survive or has been shown to disperse that far without dying? (Mind you, in Oda's head they might could survive. But in any other vs battle forum's it would be consider a NLF). If you can provide me a scan of their logia parts been scatter over 2 km ( let alone 20 km) I would concede.
But meh, let's save this for another day shall we


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 19, 2014)

They won't be scattered for over kilometers from gai's attack.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 19, 2014)

Actually we need more logia regen feats...


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 19, 2014)

I think the best one is the one that Kuzan regens from WB's quake, right ?


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> They won't be scattered for over kilometers from gai's attack.



Your kiddin right?  , are you implying that any of the admiral's are physically stronger than jubi jin madara? This same attack had so much air pressure behind it, that the jubi jin could not even resist or out power it ( neither move)  or you think lol, they can withstand it without being disperse? (Let alone the disperse parts not flying km's away? Only way there disperse parts aren't flying is if they weighted millions of tons ) mind you madara isnt using all of his max strength but its a feat on its own to do shit to a jubj jin like that.

On the real man. I hope ur kidding


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 19, 2014)

Gai can now defeat Whitebeard,that's already morethan enough for him.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 19, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> Your kiddin right?  , are you implying that any of the admiral's are physically stronger than jubi jin madara? This same attack had so much air pressure behind it, they jubi jin could not even resist or out power it ( neither move)  or you think lol, they can withstand it without being disperse? (Let alone the disperse parts not flying km's away? Only way there disperse parts aren't flying is if they weighted millions of tons )
> 
> On the real man. I hope ur kidding



Why does any of that matter?
Gai's attack pushes, it does not explode.
And the aoe of it pretty much ensures that it would be a full body contact.
All the parts that got hit would still remain in the same place regardless after the attack.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 19, 2014)

Hell, juubi jin mads wasn't even thrown for kilometers like you're suggesting.


----------



## Vicotex (Mar 19, 2014)

^but madara was left bleeding like a bitch


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Why does any of that matter?
> Gai's attack pushes, it does not explode.
> And the aoe of it pretty much ensures that it would be a full body contact.
> All the parts that got hit would still remain in the same place regardless after the attack.



Let me make it easier for you to understand

 1. Logia gets hit
 2. They disperse in tiny parts
 3. The air pressure of the attack scatters & sends the disperse parts Km's away, mind you this attack has the force of teraton -exaton( based on calcs) behind it. So you think a nearly weightless disperse parts can not be send km's away from this ridiculous amount of force  ?

Edit: did you really just went there ? Madara wasn't sent flying cause.. um he's the jubi jin?? Look at this scan closely




His punch had so much force behind it, he send madara through an exaton shield. & madara still was sent flying

If madara didn't stop himself with his (god like power) he won't off still been flying


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2014)

I find myself agreeing with Lineage, mostly because I want to see Gai solo OP  but in all honesty what he says makes some sense


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 19, 2014)

we probably will see another technique next week.so Gai may have a technique with AOE.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 19, 2014)

Lineage is right . He should clear Logias too . MAYBE not Kizaru since it's photons and I don't know how it would work, but the rest I'm 110% sure he can kill them .


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2014)

Might Gai soloes but then dies aswell :/


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2014)

give Gai the ability Sturdy  he'll be left with 1hp


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 19, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> Let me make it easier for you to understand
> 
> 1. Logia gets hit
> 2. They disperse in tiny parts
> ...


Exaton gai is only gotten because of lolcalcs and lolpowerscaling, its actual feats ain't shit.
Why would the parts scatter like that anyway? The force exerted is basically a *wall* of air pressure.


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Exaton gai is only gotten because of lolcalcs and lolpowerscaling, its actual feats ain't shit.
> Why would the parts scatter like that anyway? The force exerted is basically a *wall* of air pressure.



So, madara flew to a local convient store, bought some ketchup , came back let gai hits him & coughs up ketchup. Or maybe you rather believe jubi jin madara & his shields has kiloton lvl durability? 

You never cease to amaze me my brother  . (P.s ur bias towards naruto or something  ?)


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 19, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> So, madara flew to a local convient store, bought some ketchup , came back let gai hits him & coughs up ketchup. Or maybe you rather believe jubi jin madara & his shields are kiloton?
> 
> You never cease to amaze me my brother  . (P.s ur bias towards naruto or something  ?)



I suggest you go visit your school.
Your reading comprehension really is lacking.


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> I suggest you go visit your school.
> Your reading comprehension really is lacking.



Nice insult  & consession accepted


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 19, 2014)

Lolconcession.

Though it'd be nice if you can tell me how in the blue fuck can this be exatons without powerscaling.


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Lolconcession.
> 
> Though it'd be nice if you can tell me how in the blue fuck can this be exatons without powerscaling.




Oh, I see what you were tryna say, but common sense tells you that his attack are teraton-exaton 
& Jesus Christ, he made madara spit of blood, but for ur question, no the visual evidence shows no
Where to exaton


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 19, 2014)

Hahahahahaha.at least, you've got eyes.
Also, common sense would be that it'd be strong, not exa or tera blub blub.
Most don't know of the obd.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2014)

cripple debate here


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

He amusses me  , I have a strong feeling he thinks madara durability is in the kiloton or madara forced blood up, or even better yet lolPlot


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2014)

it was ketchup, not blood


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Lolconcession.
> 
> Though it'd be nice if you can tell me how in the blue fuck can this be exatons without powerscaling.



Powerscaling is all he needs, stop being butthurt.


----------

